# Rules with Open container in Uber



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

So what's the deal on open container in an uber. Heres what I could find about NC laws. Uber has sent reminders about following liquor laws.

Generally in North Carolina it is illegal to have an open container of alcohol in the passenger area of any vehicle. This includes a vehicle in motion or a parked vehicle. A container will be considered an "open" container for legal purposes if the seal of the container is broken. As with almost any area of the law there are exceptions to this general rule which would allow an open container of alcohol to be lawfully present in the vehicle so long as the driver of the vehicle has not consumed any alcoholic beverage. These exceptions include:

1.) It is in the passenger area of a motor vehicle designed, manufactured, and used primarily for transportation of persons for compensation. This includes vehicles such as buses and taxis generally.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I've never let a person (driving for Lyft or Uber) to drink in my car. I wouldn't allow it if I wasn't driving for the services. In Illinois, technically your not even allowed to transport open liquor bottles in your sealed trunk area.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Even if it wasn't illegal, why would you take on the increased risk of the pax vomiting in your car?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

If you want to go into court and argue that you’re a taxi, go ahead. All the prosecutor has to say is, “Can I see your CDL?”. Do not allow alcohol in your car and be prepared to make a decision on your own behalf if you see them sharing a bottle of orange juice.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I think it's pretty clear 
*ALCOHOL POLICY FOR PASSENGERS*
Be sure to toss that adult beverage before your driver arrives. Open containers are not allowed in the car, and turning a blind eye to them can result in deactivation from our platform.

If you're traveling with a closed container of alcohol, ask your driver to pop the trunk and you can store it back there. We'll make sure you both arrive safely to the party!


----------



## jedward (May 12, 2021)

I got a ticket for open container of marijuana after highway patrol officer pulled me over. I was texting and he said that I came within 2 ft of his vehicle and that's why he had stopped me. he then proceeded to look into my vehicle with his flashlight and he saw a container from the Cannabis dispensary. then he told me that he felt like writing the ticket because apparently in a couple months from then it wouldn't be an infraction. police do that type of thing when they feel like you're giving them a hard time. it's not profitable, it's personal. 

In late April, Uber told me that I'm ineligible to drive because of this infraction. I wasn't on the Uber platform when I received the ticket, until a month later. already paid the ticket and now I can't make any money. it's like I have an invoice infection LOL


----------



## jedward (May 12, 2021)

jedward said:


> I got a ticket for open container of marijuana after highway patrol officer pulled me over. I was texting and he said that I came within 2 ft of his vehicle and that's why he had stopped me. he then proceeded to look into my vehicle with his flashlight and he saw a container from the Cannabis dispensary. then he told me that he felt like writing the ticket because apparently in a couple months from then it wouldn't be an infraction. police do that type of thing when they feel like you're giving them a hard time. it's not profitable, it's personal.
> 
> In late April, Uber told me that I'm ineligible to drive because of this infraction. I wasn't on the Uber platform when I received the ticket, until a month later. already paid the ticket and now I can't make any money. it's like I have an invoice infection LOL


When I go to the San Mateo county website for traffic Court and look at my ticket, it says open "alcohol" container. wth


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seeing a pax walking toward your vehicle with an open container is your clue that the pax is a stupid drunk with an attitude. 
Don’t bother wasting your time debating the legalities with them, you need to shuffle their ass and go.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I agree with mr. Uber’s Guber


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Wtf is with another zombie thread being revived. Seriously 2014??? We need @Amos69 to post the official zombie.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Wtf is with another zombie thread being revived. Seriously 2014??? We need @Amos69 to post the official zombie.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 595396


I wont even charge you for that one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> So what's the deal on open container in an uber. Heres what I could find about NC laws. Uber has sent reminders about following liquor laws.
> 
> Generally in North Carolina it is illegal to have an open container of alcohol in the passenger area of any vehicle. This includes a vehicle in motion or a parked vehicle. A container will be considered an "open" container for legal purposes if the seal of the container is broken. As with almost any area of the law there are exceptions to this general rule which would allow an open container of alcohol to be lawfully present in the vehicle so long as the driver of the vehicle has not consumed any alcoholic beverage. These exceptions include:
> 
> 1.) It is in the passenger area of a motor vehicle designed, manufactured, and used primarily for transportation of persons for compensation. This includes vehicles such as buses and taxis generally.


Ive NEVER refused a person with an open container !

Bourbon Street !

It would be Blasphemous to do so !


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Seeing a pax walking toward your vehicle with an open container is your clue that the pax is a stupid drunk with an attitude.
> Don’t bother wasting your time debating the legalities with them, you need to shuffle their ass and go.


With red Solo cups full of beer!! And they act surprised when I tell them "no!"


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> With red Solo cups full of beer!! And they act surprised when I tell them "no!"


I know! I had to two large men who were walking towards my car with the red solo cups. It wasn’t a busy street so I knew they were my pax. I drove off and cancelled because didn’t want a potential issue with them arguing over the open containers. They were running after my vehicle. Still cracks me up! 

On NYE with Lyft, I had so many who tried bringing open containers in. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Seeing a pax walking toward your vehicle with an open container is your clue that the pax is a stupid drunk with an attitude.
> Don’t bother wasting your time debating the legalities with them, you need to shuffle their ass and go.


I agree with all except the shuffle. I wasn’t a shuffler. But yep most with open containers have attitude.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Wtf is with another zombie thread being revived. Seriously 2014??? We need @Amos69 to post the official zombie.


This thread probably caught his attention from "Recommended Reading" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> This thread probably caught his attention from "Recommended Reading" at the bottom of the page.


" TECHNOLOGY " !


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

This is vegas so I think this question weighs heavily on where you live. i will allow drinks in the car,with the following rules. customer needs to show courtesy and respect. no sloppy drunk morons. the drink must contain a cover. no red party cups full of brew. If the initial conversation goes well upon pick up then i will let them in. if not then i will cancel. courtesy goes a long way with me,as I imagine it does with most drivers.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

OK so out of curiosity I just looked this up and it is in fact ILLEGAL for rideshare passangers to have alcohol or open container in the vehicle. rideshare falls under a seperate guideline then commercial vehicles such as limo's


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> OK so out of curiosity I just looked this up and it is in fact ILLEGAL for rideshare passangers to have alcohol or open container in the vehicle. rideshare falls under a seperate guideline then commercial vehicles such as limo's


You think?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> This is vegas so I think this question weighs heavily on where you live. i will allow drinks in the car,with the following rules. customer needs to show courtesy and respect. no sloppy drunk morons. the drink must contain a cover. no red party cups full of brew. If the initial conversation goes well upon pick up then i will let them in. if not then i will cancel. courtesy goes a long way with me,as I imagine it does with most drivers.


Anything goes in Vegas. I remember my first trip to Vegas and my friend, who lived there, met me at the airport with drinks ready for me. I was shocked I was able to walk around the airport with a drink.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> You think?


yes,unlike you I do...clown


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Anything goes in Vegas. I remember my first trip to Vegas and my friend, who lived there, met me at the airport with drinks ready for me. I was shocked I was able to walk around the airport with a drink.


that is essentially true but technically ,for purposes of the OP's original question,it is fact, illegal in las vegas.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I have passengers get in my car with beverages on occasion and I never ask what's in them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You're always risking deactivation letting ppl drink in your car but there are areas where it's commonplace and most cops won't ticket an uber driver for it (as long as you don't act like a dick). You need to know your market. 

Road sodas in a resort town, in an uber on the way to dinner or the bar make people happy, and happy people tip. (this is what Ive been told anyway, as I would never allow an open container of alcohol in my vehicle because that would be illegal)

Also if you're in an area where its not cool, as soon as you see the cup or can just drive away and cancel before they even get in. The same way you should handle a no carseat situation. Cut off any potential trouble before it even starts.


----------

